# Ryonet Offers Automated Folding And Packing Equipment



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

By automating the folding, stacking and packing of decorated garments, you can lower your labor costs, reduce errors, and more easily achieve delivery deadlines. Ryonet offers the ROQfold, ROQstack and ROQpack, which is designed to fold, sort, and package any type of apparel. 

With one operator, the ROQfold works with all sizes, styles and fabric types. It can handle sizes from infant to adult 4XL garments and styles such as short sleeve, long sleeve, fleece, hoodies, tank tops, dresses and pants. It can be adjusted for different sleeve lengths and body styles from the control panel. It also can be used with slippery fabrics like rayon and 100% polyester. 

This solution allows one operator to fold and pack up to 800 garments an hour. Bulk folding of up to six garments also is possible and accomplished by a change in settings. 

Once shirts are folded, they are moved via conveyor belt to the ROQpack or the ROQstack. If the customer wants them put in poly bags, the shirt is automatically moved to the bagging unit.

Bags are composed of a top, a bottom and a resealable lip. Even after the bag has been sealed, it can be opened, the shirt removed, and then resealed. Up to six garments can be inserted into a single bag. 

The bags come on a roll, and the size needed is set at the control panel. This eliminates the need to inventory specific bag sizes as the machine is programmed to create the correct size for each job. Bags can be blank or custom printed with company logo and messages like suffocation warnings. 

If the customer wants shirts folded and placed in a box, the conveyor carries the folded shirt to the ROQstack. Here, perfectly folded shirts are stacked in quantities up to 24 pieces. The ROQstack then moves the stack of folded garment down a conveyor line of varying lengths. A second operator removes stacks from the belt and places them in a box. Labeling and metal detection also are available.

To contact, call (800) 314-3690; email: [email protected] or visit Screen Printing Supplies & Equipment | ScreenPrinting.com by Ryonet.


----------



## eolandotarro (8 mo ago)

Packaging equipment significantly improves the entire process of preparing products for sale. One packaging machine can be used to pack different types of goods: loose, dusty, lumpy, frozen, liquid and semi-liquid. The machines are equipped with dispensers that can be freely replaced depending on current needs. The machine packs both in large collective packages and in individual sachets. In some machines, an individual packaging system can be used for non-standard orders. Purchasing this equipment can be an important decision for you.


----------

